
Khan Academy, On Your Mobile Device - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/01/04/khan-academy-on-your-mobile-device/?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d23d1c4702ebc1e%2C0
======
izendejas
I love that it's an html5 app--it's the way to go imo, unless you're
developing a game. And I was even more glad to learn about OpenAppMkt. It
solves key problems with html5 apps: discovery and easy "installation"
(icon/bookmark setup) for avg users.

~~~
djb_hackernews
What's the point of OpenAppMkt besides the discovery aspect? if it's HTML5,
why not just host it yourself? I'm confused.

~~~
stan_d
We are hosting KhanApp ourselves. OpenAppMkt provides easy ways for end users
to install or bookmark our app onto their phones. Plus it gives us install
numbers and reviews etc.

~~~
izendejas
That last statement a key benefit of an app market. Tangentially, I've seen
developers driven nuts by downvotes for bugs they fix in no time, but that can
take days to get approved with native apps. Or on android, by fragmentation
issues in which apps don't work well on certain phones.

------
krosaen
khan academy youtube channel / playlists has been working well for me, but
cool to see this too

------
mckoss
this page spontaneously redirects to flattr.com - seems spammy.

